# Breaking stick giveaway contest!!!



## jagddog (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright, we finally got to get on some hogs in this heat and i've been kicking this idea around for a while. I used to make breaking sticks to sell to some of the online hog-dog suppliers but have moved and lost all of my connections with the material. I've got 15 left and instead of selling them i've decided to give them away. Here goes.


Gonna post a pic of a hog hanging up, everyone gets one guess to its weight. If two people guess the exact same weight the person who answered first will win. Take into consideration if you edit your post, I will also look at what time it was edited and not just if your post came before someone elses. I'll run the contest for 3 days and then post the scale pic. and announce a winner. I'll pm them to get their address and mail them the breaking stick. Gonna try to do this once a week until i run out of breaking sticks. Used my hanging scale for the first time today and checked it against a platform scale and they were dead on, so no whining about my cheap harbour freight scales. lol. 

First Hog: sow killed labor day mourning. Still had a lil milk. I'm 6'4 270 to give yall a little size comparison. 11:59 thursday night (9/9/10)  is the deadline. Dont send PM's concerning this contest. Post up your guesses here! This is just for fun and out of the goodness of my heart so have fun and dont complain.


----------



## pigger86 (Sep 6, 2010)

276#


----------



## huntlife (Sep 7, 2010)

255


----------



## flswiner (Sep 7, 2010)

264#


----------



## scsqdoghunter (Sep 7, 2010)

260


----------



## hogrunner29620 (Sep 7, 2010)

266


----------



## seshooter (Sep 7, 2010)

253


----------



## hwaldron56 (Sep 7, 2010)

165 lbs


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 7, 2010)

185


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Sep 7, 2010)

155


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 7, 2010)

250


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 7, 2010)

189


----------



## turkey foot (Sep 7, 2010)

237


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 7, 2010)

205


----------



## Gabby (Sep 7, 2010)

214


----------



## ztaylor (Sep 7, 2010)

160


----------



## cbaldwin (Sep 7, 2010)

247


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Sep 7, 2010)

241 lbs


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 7, 2010)

206


----------



## lowcountry (Sep 7, 2010)

150


----------



## rutconger (Sep 7, 2010)

180


----------



## davidf (Sep 7, 2010)

171


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 7, 2010)

#162


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 7, 2010)

149


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Sep 7, 2010)

141


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Sep 7, 2010)

156


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 7, 2010)

225


----------



## runemdown&catch (Sep 7, 2010)

125


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 7, 2010)

192


----------



## Hook1430 (Sep 7, 2010)

145


----------



## crittertale (Sep 7, 2010)

168


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 7, 2010)

Just making a comment.......Look at the wide variants in weights people post here.....it is no wonder why some claim to have 400-500 pound hogs,lol.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 7, 2010)

205


----------



## tharris73 (Sep 7, 2010)

219


----------



## hoghunter74 (Sep 7, 2010)

140


----------



## livin outdoors (Sep 7, 2010)

193


----------



## MULE (Sep 7, 2010)

231


----------



## Scoot! (Sep 7, 2010)

141


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 7, 2010)

174 lbs


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 7, 2010)

153


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 7, 2010)

well what is it......dont makeus wait three days..lol


----------



## MINNERBUG (Sep 7, 2010)

148


----------



## Justintime01 (Sep 7, 2010)

204.5


----------



## ngacoons (Sep 7, 2010)

167


----------



## gnarlyone (Sep 7, 2010)

*hog*

143


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 7, 2010)

165


----------



## mt man (Sep 7, 2010)

158


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Sep 7, 2010)

187


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 7, 2010)

245.5


----------



## JackJack77 (Sep 7, 2010)

182


----------



## jparrott (Sep 7, 2010)

197


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 7, 2010)

214


----------



## pitbull (Sep 7, 2010)

149


----------



## poole93 (Sep 7, 2010)

210


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Sep 7, 2010)

185


----------



## bls45 (Sep 7, 2010)

*weight*

172


----------



## hansonw (Sep 7, 2010)

153


----------



## grant31695 (Sep 7, 2010)

253 lbs


----------



## JDavis10 (Sep 7, 2010)

167


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 7, 2010)

207


----------



## buckhunter0726 (Sep 7, 2010)

139#


----------



## hogrunner (Sep 7, 2010)

168


----------



## Ranger (Sep 7, 2010)

178


----------



## buddylee (Sep 7, 2010)

191


----------



## manok (Sep 7, 2010)

183


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

203


----------



## 404 (Sep 7, 2010)

246


----------



## hansonw (Sep 7, 2010)

117


----------



## mailman (Sep 8, 2010)

163


----------



## jknight (Sep 8, 2010)

203


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 8, 2010)

156


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 8, 2010)

167 lbs


----------



## flswiner (Sep 8, 2010)

3,221ounces


----------



## wildlifecory (Sep 8, 2010)

176


----------



## MRC (Sep 8, 2010)

173


----------



## baydog (Sep 8, 2010)

177


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Sep 8, 2010)

287


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

234


----------



## Lured In (Sep 8, 2010)

154


----------



## DOD (Sep 8, 2010)

never had a break stick, just choke 'em... 147


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 8, 2010)

142


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2010)

213


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 8, 2010)

157


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 8, 2010)

98 lbs..............if i win i will donate my win to our youngest member


----------



## hog hunter20 (Sep 8, 2010)

168


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 8, 2010)

230


----------



## seabolt (Sep 9, 2010)

199 and 9 oz


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Sep 9, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Just making a comment.......Look at the wide variants in weights people post here.....it is no wonder why some claim to have 400-500 pound hogs,lol.


Well i sized the hog up with him he looks to be 6 ft 1 or 2 give or take 220-240 both have same pot belly just added the extra weight for the heavy milk the sow has and presto 267Lb


----------



## jack butler (Sep 9, 2010)

159


----------



## jagddog (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, i fooled you i'm 270, but I appreciate the 240 guess. and yes we do have the same pot belly, but she's got me on looks.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 9, 2010)

163


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Sep 9, 2010)

223


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)

whos the winner??????


----------



## jagddog (Sep 10, 2010)

*Contest over!*

Alright, here it is. 
Hog weighed 248 lbs.
Winner: Cbaldwin guessed 247

Runners Up: hoghunter102 @ 250
                       404 @ 246

highest guess: bowtechredneck @ 287
lowest guess:  catch-n-tie @ 98 lbs.


189 pound spread between highest and lowest guess.   Winner please PM me your address. I'll post another one friday night and run it till sunday night. Thanks for playin.


----------



## superfly08 (Sep 10, 2010)

195


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice, Thanks for putting this up for us to guess at....I was way off at 163#


----------



## jagddog (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, when I got it back to the truck my hunting partner and the land-owner and I all agreed she was around 200 or so, but she was really thick and round. I figured she might have pigs in her, but she didn't. NEW PIC COMING TONIGHT! THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO PLAYED!


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 10, 2010)

Dang.....I request your scale be tested....it is rusted and broken!!  And it is made in CHINA!!  UH!!!


----------



## jagddog (Sep 10, 2010)

request denied. Everything is made in china, if you'd like to donate me an american scale, i wont turn it down. lol. Until then, have a cold one and enjoy your friday.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

TazD said:


> Wow, 248lbs. That pic is sure deceiving. This hog is 195lbs and when hanging is over 6ft long. That sow looks maybe 4.5ft.. Just lets you know that if your not seeing it in person then it's tough to judge.



i'm in there with ya...i figured a little weight loss for having the pigs and added a couple back for milk...248.


----------

